# For my 3000th post... I'll introduce myself.



## gafftaper (Jan 25, 2008)

Well a little over 2 years ago when I joined up I never actually introduced myself. So I figured what better way to join the 3000 post club then to stop and introduce myself. Plus I'm sure a few of you would enjoy the opportunity to roast me a little.

I started helping the sound guy at my church when I was in about 5th grade. From there it was running sound in middle school, and "stage crew" class in High School. I went to college and found a crusty old T.D. who knew everything and the rest is a long boring story. 

Today I teach "Intro to Tech theater", I build sets and design lights for the theater department, and I'm "Interim theater manager" which means I'll be supervising the scheduling and technical needs for building rentals. The interim is in there because the money runs out June 30th and then we have to figure out a more permanent way to fund this position... that's how it works in an educational bureaucracy. I also spend a lot of time at home with my two boys, who as you have already seen, are growing up as hard core theater rats. 

And finally unmasking the enigma that is Gaff, My name's Mark.


----------



## Van (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Mark! As I'm sure you've noticed we have a lively community full of interesting, and intelligent individuals. I'm sure you'll fit right in. Don't be afraid to ask questions and be sure to pipe up with answers, everybody's input is welcome. Most importantly Have Fun.


Congrats on that 3k


----------



## Logos (Jan 25, 2008)

Now I know who you are I don't think I like you any more.

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't forget to use the search feature, you might find some interesting information that you forgot you posted 3000 posts ago.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 25, 2008)

So do you have a website? And how do you feel about pirates and the metric system?


----------



## avkid (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek, Google is a good thing:
http://drama.edcc.edu/
I honestly spent an hour tracking down the mysterious gafftaper about 2 months ago.
I got to the theatre department website before the trail went cold.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 25, 2008)

And some call _*ME*_ an internet stalker!


----------



## avkid (Jan 25, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> And some call _*ME*_ an internet stalker!


Just be glad that I don't know where you live.
My posse and I might be coming to Las Vegas later this year.!

Update: I do now


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 26, 2008)

avkid said:


> Just be glad that I don't know where you live.
> My posse and I might be coming to Las Vegas later this year.!
> 
> Update: I do now


My friends: Smith, Wesson, Sig Sauer, and I will be happy to meet you. And don't mind Heinrich, the Doberman--he's gentle.


----------



## avkid (Jan 26, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> My friends: Smith, Wesson, Sig Sauer, and I will be happy to meet you. And don't mind Heinrich, the Doberman--he's gentle.


Dogs love me, and one of my associates is always armed.
The others are harmless, yet extremely odd at times.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 26, 2008)

He isn't a very good stalker. He contacted me when the trail grew cold for a few clues. 

I don't have a website and the college's website is rather boring. 

Search feature... I'll have to try that. Who knows what sort of interesting things I may have posted.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 26, 2008)

It's alright... Had I wanted to find out where you lived, I would have done so long ago... Oh wait... just did it

A special search is available for those suffering memory loss. One simply activates the drop down menu by clicking one's username at the top of a post and selects find all posts by user or whatever it is called. OR go to advanced search and search by topic and username, for when you can't be bothered looking through 3000 posts of your own "words of wisdom".

And the stay at home dad classification explains the amount of time available to post *useful* information.

I would say welcome, but I'm in two minds as to whether you may have already worn out your welcome


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, Mark
i prefered when you were "just gaff" 
but i will learn to deal with it. welcome to controlbooth learn stuff help people
oh and watch out for a guy called gafftaper, we sorta have this long running maths war.


Bahahahahaha, a Mark is what gaffa tape leaves


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 26, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> ...watch out for a guy called gafftaper, we sorta have this long running maths war.[/SIZE]



"Maths" huh? I'll let Derek take care of this one.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Bahahahahaha, a Mark is what gaffa tape leaves



Only if one uses cheap Gaffer's tape on the wrong surface and leaves it there too long...


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah that's the point, stayed in one place to long

like "over staying your welcome"

and yes i just thought of that


----------



## soundlight (Jan 26, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> yeah that's the point, stayed in one place to long
> 
> like "over staying your welcome"


Mark has certainly been here too long for his own good, but he hasn't overstayed his welcome

Welcome aboard Mark, and all that usual stuff. You've gotta watch out what threads you look in to when searching around here. You might find one bloated with discussions of pirates and ninjas. And this guy named gafftaper, and his weird recipies. He's a dangerous fellow, and likes to eat small austrailian animals cooked over an open fire.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 27, 2008)

i think this thread should be re named "Gaff bashing"


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 27, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> i think this thread should be re named "Gaff bashing"



That's about what I expected (and probably deserve) so, this thread is my gift to you Hughesie. Use it well, for I am a vengeful gafftaper. 

Moo-Ha-Ha-Ha (doesn't work so well in print does it?)


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe [-]the evil overlord[/-] Gaff had mean this thread as a form of sacrificial post. Get all the bashing out in this thread and in doing so reduce it's prevalence in other threads. I'm sure it's a nice ideal to hold onto. I think we've all established that us lot never seem to conform to, well anything.

And Alex, Did I not make a statement very similar to your "I just thought of it" one half a dozen posts earlier?


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 27, 2008)

ooops

ok chris thought of it and i just didn't read it, sorry


but your point remains


----------



## phil000 (Feb 4, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> That's about what I expected (and probably deserve) so, this thread is my gift to you Hughesie. Use it well, for I am a vengeful gafftaper.
> Moo-Ha-Ha-Ha (doesn't work so well in print does it?)



...Can we bring gafftaper back for a refund?

pls?

I mean...Welcome to controlbooth.


(Ever get that weird situation with the dimmers and the numbers figured out?)


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 5, 2008)

phil000 said:


> (Ever get that weird situation with the dimmers and the numbers figured out?)



Turns out just a couple of wires got crossed. Fixed in minutes.


----------



## Grog12 (Feb 5, 2008)

gaff...gaff...mark...who are you again?  This from the guy who won't even answer a thread in another forum till they've posted an intro here.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 6, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> gaff...gaff...mark...who are you again?  This from the guy who won't even answer a thread in another forum till they've posted an intro here.



That's right. If they can't be polite enough to say "hello", why should I answer their question!  

At least, I don't hit on every female that joins the booth like someone we know.


----------



## Grog12 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's females on CB?


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 7, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> There's females on CB?



There aren't many but somehow Charc always seems to find them.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 7, 2008)

How/Why is it that this Off-Topic/New Member thread has remained the most ON-topic? Time for a hi-jack: I'll be posting my Fluke meter readings soon, in this thread.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 7, 2008)

Logos said:


> Now I know who you are I don't think I like you any more.
> We'll have to wait and see.




Now that is about as honost an opinion as I've ever heard....


----------

